# killington april 17



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2011)

Lets get a big crew together.  Talked to jack today and he's gonna give it a shot.  Steve-O, you still off sundays?  Greg, Chris, brian gary???


----------



## powbmps (Apr 10, 2011)

Fack!  Would love to go rip bumps with you guys but  I've got tickets to go see Annie with my kids that day.  







Wow.....that sounds lame.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2011)

the sun'll come out tomorrow


----------



## powbmps (Apr 10, 2011)

It's a hard knock life biaaaaaatch.  

Just ask Jay-Z.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2011)

My weekend plans are Sugarbush on Saturday, Killington on Sunday.  Might have to ditch my non-bump skiing friends on Sunday if ya'll are up.  :lol:


----------



## skime (Apr 10, 2011)

2knees said:


> Lets get a big crew together.  Talked to jack today and he's gonna give it a shot.  Steve-O, you still off sundays?  Greg, Chris, brian gary???


 killington?


----------



## powbmps (Apr 10, 2011)

skime said:


> killington?



Is that last picture Dis?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> My weekend plans are Sugarbush on Saturday, Killington on Sunday.  Might have to ditch my non-bump skiing friends on Sunday if ya'll are up.  :lol:



I'm 100% in.  That is the start of april vacation for my kids and the wife is taking them to boston for a few days.  I'm supposed to install a patio on sunday but........YEAH RIGHT.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Is that last picture Dis?



Definitely not dis's ass but it might eric's post...:lol:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 10, 2011)

Mini skirt is Saturday. I'll be there, not sure how I'll be feeling. I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess the same goes for Frank and MQ.


----------



## frankm938 (Apr 10, 2011)

ill be there.  ill be very hungover because of miniskirt.
2 knees..... i always invite you to shit and you never show, but if you are up in killington sat nite you should def. go to miniskirt!  preparty is at my house


----------



## Puck it (Apr 10, 2011)

I should be there with my bro in law.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry, can't make it.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> 2 knees..... i always invite you to shit and you never show, but if you are up in killington sat nite you should def. go to miniskirt!  preparty is at my house



I was hoping you didnt notice.....

My whole bmmc weekend plans got blown to shit.  this time, i wont have my wife, kids and 10 non skiers along so if i come up saturday, i'll be there.


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm shooting for this.   Can't stop just becaues everyone else did.  fun


----------



## 2knees (Apr 11, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> i'm shooting for this.   Can't stop just becaues everyone else did.  fun




who stopped?  and yes, you should definitely make this.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 11, 2011)

Cant make it man..My schedule is FD for sundays for a while... Might hit K or Okemo tomorrow though.. 30% chance of rain..Probably gonna take my chances

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Apr 11, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Cant make it man..My schedule is FD for sundays for a while... Might hit K or Okemo tomorrow though.. 30% chance of rain..Probably gonna take my chances
> 
> steveo



tell john to give me a call the next time you see him.  He'd be down for this i'm sure.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds like fun to me!  Not sure if I can pull it off though...


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 12, 2011)

2knees said:


> tell john to give me a call the next time you see him.  He'd be down for this i'm sure.



Where are you staying at?:beer:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 12, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Where are you staying at?:beer:



might just day trip it up sunday or i might stay at the same house as last time.  down 100 by green mtn national.


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 13, 2011)

2knees said:


> might just day trip it up sunday or i might stay at the same house as last time.  down 100 by green mtn national.



Sounds good. Day trips kill me. 

As long as the weather holds up, there should be a good tailgating scene going on.:beer:


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## powhunter (Apr 15, 2011)

Last day for the gondi and snowdon lift??


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Last day for the gondi and snowdon lift??



What?


----------



## ozzy (Apr 15, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Last day for the gondi and snowdon lift??


I believe the snowdon quad and K1 will run til the 24th as it's spring break for lots of kiddos
2knees, You're only here this Sunday the 17th?


----------



## Angus (Apr 15, 2011)

what's the best sequence to ski killington from the perspective of following the sun/softening surfaces?


----------



## mondeo (Apr 15, 2011)

Angus said:


> what's the best sequence to ski killington from the perspective of following the sun/softening surfaces?


Devil's Fiddle, then OL, then...oh, wait.

This weekend? The best sequence looks like it might be to wait until next week. Otherwise I'd just wait until 10:30 then get after it. From here on out I don't ski much outside of the Canyon and Superstar, but Conclusion and Highline soften fairly early, then Ovation, then Canyon. Just work your way up in elevation, pretty much.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll be there. Are you skiing tomr. Ozzy?


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> I'll be there. Are you skiing tomr. Ozzy?



I dunno. The forecast aint looking too good. I may make an appearance tomorrow afternoon. I'm headed up in about an hr for a few runs today though. The 3559' Killington NOAA forecast:

This Afternoon: A chance of light rain, mainly after 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 36. Windy, with a southeast wind between 33 and 39 mph, with gusts as high as 55 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible. 

Tonight: Rain. Low around 35. Strong and damaging winds, with a southeast wind between 50 and 60 mph, with gusts as high as 80 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New rainfall amounts between three quarters and one inch possible. 

Sunday: Showers likely, mainly before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 39. Breezy, with a south wind 14 to 20 mph becoming west. Winds could gust as high as 39 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible.

As of now, the rest of the week isn't looking so great until Fridayish.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll be there by 11:00 or so regardless of weather


----------



## skime (Apr 16, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> I'll be there. Are you skiing tomr. Ozzy?



jackie today was not a good day at k according to reports....


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't think it will get cold enough to freeze tonight. So I'm thinking tomr. will be real good, once the rain stops??


----------



## skime (Apr 16, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> I don't think it will get cold enough to freeze tonight. So I'm thinking tomr. will be real good, once the rain stops??



it's pouring at k now? tomorrow should be good?:smile::razz:


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

out of the 99 days I skied this year, today was by far the worst. Huge ice floes everywhere. sugar/sand on top of boilerplate.  37* windy as hell, cloudy and started snowing at 4:00. If my wife wasn't hosting a baby shower and there were 5 women here and six babies, i would of stayed home. I live 20 minutes away and it wasnt worth the trip.
Going up the superstar chair, superstar looked death defying. I skied one run of bittersweet and it was awful. I moved over to the snowdon quad knowing it has les traffic which would make less sugar. After six runs there and one off the K1 I figured it would be more fun walking the dogs. It was.
When upper bunny, lower east glade and rime are as good as it gets and it's not the first two weeks in November, then walking the dogs is a better option. 
Supposed to rain a ton tonight and tomorrow calls for the same temps and clouds. Tomorrow could be worse than today. That rain will  hit the surface and sieze it up at these chilly temps. Couple that in with cloudy and cool and that's a recipie for disaster.
If you guys have something better to do tomorrow, anything at all, you might condider doing it. Taking a three hr trip each way with gas at $3.79 a gallon for those conditions would just suck. You've been warned.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2011)

Good lord. I think I'll get drunk tonight then


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2011)

Decided to bail and come home.  Sugarbush was brutal today.  Anything that wasn't groomed was a strip club.  The only ungroomed part of the mountain that came even close to being enjoyable was waterfall.

I really hope the rain softens things up for you guys at K tomorrow.  Part of my decision is work related.  Behind on some projects and I would only feel good about procrastinating them if conditions were pretty good.  Maybe me ditching will bring good luck and it will warm up enough tomorrow.  There's supposed to be a window of sunshine in the afternoon......so maybe.

Have fun guys!


----------



## jaja111 (Apr 16, 2011)

If there's a ton that show, all should ski the same line on the same trail if its dust on steel. This will "groom" some sugar up faster than anyone would think. It worked for me and 4 people over the winter after a big thaw and then arctic freeze.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2011)

At Bush today, it would take ten guys, ten runs to do that.  It was that bad.  But I hear what you're saying. I've done the same with a good crew before.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 17, 2011)

Homokemoguls

Sun is out here so I changed venues


----------

